# CNN Pulls Vaping Ads



## Hooked (21/9/19)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/09/...ns-vape-ads-sally-davies-talks-more-nonsense/


"A spokesman said, “Given the recent news reports of serious illnesses and deaths linked to the product category and the subsequent warnings … CNN has revised its policies regarding e-cigarette advertising, and will not air ads in this category effective immediately.”

CNN did go on to say that they might lift the ban “if new facts come to light,” although the relevant facts have _already_ come to light – the US disease cases are caused by contaminated liquids being sold on the black market.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

